# 3 oder mehr Bildschirme über Laptop möglich?



## rex5000 (2. April 2012)

*3 oder mehr Bildschirme über Laptop möglich?*

Hallo liebe Comunity,

ich möchte gerne wissen ob es möglich ist (insgesamt) 3 oder mehr Bildschirme an einen Laptop zu schließen.
Dabei sollte allerdings nicht das gleiche bild auf allen Schirmen sein.
d.h.: es wird einfach mehr platz benötigt um mehrere Fenster gleichzeitig  anzuzeigen.
Soweit ich weis unterstütz Windows 7 nurr einen zusätzlichen Bildschirm auf diese Art.
Benötigt wird das ganze für Devisenhandel (nein, nicht ich)
Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
rex5000


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. April 2012)

Das kommt darauf an ob der Laptop 3 oder mehr *unabhängige *Video-Ausgänge besitzt. So einer ist aber mir jedenfalls nicht bekannt.
Es gibt zwar Laptops mit 3 Ausgängen (z.B. HDMI, DP & VGA) - aber meist sind maximal 2 zugleich nutzbar - wenn überhaupt.

Aber als externes Gerät gibts von Matrox das Triple Head 2 Go :
Matrox Graphics - Produkt - Graphics eXpansion Module - TripleHead2Go

PS: Windows unterstützt so viele Schirme wie die verbaute Grafikkarte zugleich ansteuern kann.
Es gibt z.B. von Matrox auch 12-fach Lösungen 
http://www.computerbase.de/news/2010-03/matrox-grafikkarten-steuern-12-monitore-an/
allerdings ist das nicht für Notebooks


----------



## rex5000 (2. April 2012)

das bedeutet, wenn ein HDMI und(!) ein VGA  anschluss vorhanden sind kann ich an jeden einen bildschirm dranschließen?

Was genau macht diesen MAtrox?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. April 2012)

rex5000 schrieb:


> das bedeutet, wenn ein HDMI und(!) ein VGA  anschluss vorhanden sind kann ich an jeden einen bildschirm dranschließen?



Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten.
Aber ich glaube das dann auf jeden Fall das interne Display abgeschaltet wird.



> Was genau macht diesen MAtrox?


 
Sie ermöglicht den Anschluß von drei Monitoren - so wies auch im Link steht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. April 2012)

rex5000 schrieb:


> das bedeutet, wenn ein HDMI und(!) ein VGA  anschluss vorhanden sind kann ich an jeden einen bildschirm dranschließen?
> 
> Was genau macht diesen MAtrox?


 
Sollte normal gehen...solange eine analog und einer digital betrieben wird (z.B. zwei an DVI und HDMI würde nicht gehen).
Ob das interne Display vom Laptop noch läuft, weiß ich aber nicht...

Allerdings würde das TripleHead von Matrox das problem besser lösen:
Matrox TripleHead2GO Digital Edition im Conrad Online Shop


----------



## Molybdean (19. April 2012)

Lenovo Mini Dock Series 3 – ThinkPad-Wiki



> Lenovo Mini Dock Series 3 Plus
> 
> Zusätzlich zur normalen Mini Dock Series 3 Docking Station gibt es hier noch einen extra DVI-D und DisplayPort.
> 
> Highlight: Mit einem kompatiblem ThinkPad mit nVidia Optimus können an dieser Dock 3 Monitore angeschlossen werden. Der vierte Monitor ist entweder der des Notebooks, oder ein Monitor welcher am Displayport des Notebooks hängt.



Da währe das Ganze mit vertretbaren Steckaufwand möglich ^^ Reinklicken und fertig statt mit zig kabeln rumfummeln ^^

Aber warum muss es umbedingt ein Leaptop sein? Sonderlich Transportabel ist sowas ja nicht


----------



## McDrake (20. April 2012)

Ich hab da aber mal kurz ne Frage dazu:
Reicht die Leistung dann noch aus von sonem Laptop?
Hier zu Hause haben wir mal an nen drei Jahre alten PC einen zweiten Monitor angehängt und bei auf FullHD laufen lassen.
Da kam das Teil ordentlich ins stocken.
Ok, für Devisenhandel, also Tabellen sollts evtl doch reichen.


----------



## Molybdean (20. April 2012)

kommt immer auf den Leaptop drauf an ^^ und auf die Software die läuft

bei 3+ Bildschirmen würde ich allerdings doch eher auf nen Tower PC setzten. Da dürfte das ganze Deutlich einfacher und auch Billiger zu realisieren sein.

das Problem z.B beim Matrox Dual/Tribel Head ist das der einfach mehrere Monitore zusammenpackt und halt aus zwei stück mit 1680*1024 einen 3340*1024 Macht. Ka was passiert wenns zwei unterschiedliche Monitore sind ^^


----------

